# Rabbit insurance?



## grinseeker

Have anyone got this for their rabbits? I checked all 3 UK rabbit insurance providers and i have gone with petplan - it works out as £8.70-is per month. Hubby thinks it is a lot but i know vet fees can be horrendous so i'm wondering whether it is worth it. 

Has anyone got any thoughts on this?


----------



## Kammie

Its a waste of money they don't cover half the things that most commonly go wrong with rabbits like teeth problems. Instead I have a seperate bank account which I use just for rabbit vet fund to put money aside rather than pay someone for nothing.


----------



## Guest

Kammie said:


> Its a waste of money they don't cover half the things that most commonly go wrong with rabbits like teeth problems. Instead I have a seperate bank account which I use just for rabbit vet fund to put money aside rather than pay someone for nothing.


Yep I agree a complete waste of time, I also have a bunny account which I use for my vet visits


----------



## emzybabe

my vets bills have always been under or just over the £100 mark (touch wood) you normally have to pay an excess of £35 and then they wont pay out for the same problem within the year. 

It is vital that you know you would always be able to provide the adequate vet care needed, If you cant save and spend money quick then I would say its best to have insurance.


----------



## ouisie

I have insurance for mine. Tooth problems are covered as long as they have 6 monthly checkups (done anyway at no extra cost when they have their myxi jabs).

I've used it twice in 9 months for stomach ache (bunny ate too much it turned out) and a fight wound. Taking into account the monthly cost and excess it has still saved me £90, although both times I have claimed were out of hours vet visits. With a 'normal' vet visit I suspect I may have broken even rather than saved.

Not sure if any of that helps, just thought it might be useful to get an example of when it is good to have.


----------



## emzybabe

ouisei what company do you use?


----------



## ouisie

I use petplan. I did check with my vets (who recommend petplan) that the myxi jab and checkup does count as a dental checkup.

Just double checked the policy booklet and it states:

Your pet must have an annual dental examination. See General Conditions - point 2.

2. You must arrange and pay for your pet to have a yearly
dental examination and any treatment normally
recommended by a vet to prevent illness or injury. Any
treatment recommended as a result of the dental
examination must be carried out as soon as possible.

*Not covered: *
The cost of trimming, burring or rasping rabbits teeth.

The cost of dental treatment unless your pet had a dental
examination carried out by a vet in the12 months before
the clinical signs of the injury or illness were first noted.


----------



## emzybabe

hmmm so they would cover treatment for mouth abscesses or other problems cause by overgrown teeth but wouldnt pay the part of the bill that is for treating the cause of the problem?


----------



## ouisie

Not sure to be honest, I have read that some people have won dental battles with petplan. 

I have spoken to my husband about after the year is up maybe saving each month rather than paying for insurance. In two minds about it at the moment, I have seen some of the example costs for abcesses, eye infections and statis and they can get pretty high. 

I think there are pros and cons for both approaches. I am a worrier, and having the insurance is extra piece of mind that I can afford to take my rabbits to the vets in the middle of the night (got home at 1am Christmas morning this year from the emergency vets). I would do it anyway if I needed to, it was just nice to not have to worry about the cost. It would have cost us £180 but with the excess it cost us £53 I think it was.

With insurance though there is a real chance you'll end paying more than you're saving. 

I don't really think there is a right or wrong thing to do.


----------



## Kammie

It doesn't cover any of the filing so in my opinion its a waste of money as thats where most of my money goes with Rosie and did go with Charlie and Sophie. I paid about £600 for Charlie and none of that would have been covered by insurance I was told as it was an ongoing problem with his teeth. I did ask an insurance company out of interest after he died if any of it would have been paid for by them if he was insured from when I got him and they basically said no. When rabbits have to have their teeth filed regularly it becomes a routine procedure for that animal and therefore isn't covered along with any problems that may occur due to the teeth.


----------



## grinseeker

Thanks for all your responses. Looks like its something i need to consider carefully. 

The policy does state that it wont pay for any ongoing conditions/problems. I'm also a worrier and like the peace of mind that the insurance might give me. Paying up front for any vet costs wouldnt be a problem but it would be nice to know that some of it might be covered. I've also gone with petplan and the excess is £50. I've got 14 days to pull out if i want to.


----------

